# A little Humor to start the week



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

This one is a little political, but I liked it. Feel free to skip 







Funny sign











Last one. 






Have a good day at work


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 19, 2020)

LOL! needed these this morning!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 19, 2020)

Bunch of funny ones here, Chris.  The "brown shirt" is hilarious!!!  I'm not a big fan of brown either.  Have to decide on my color.         
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2020)

Another great laughing start for the day.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2020)

Those are hilarious Chris! I like the Pelosi one


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for posting those.  The last one really made me laugh.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 19, 2020)

All very funny Chris!  Thanks.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 19, 2020)

Funny stuff!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 19, 2020)

Good ones Chris!


----------



## robrpb (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is another one,


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Bunch of funny ones here, Chris.  The "brown shirt" is hilarious!!!  I'm not a big fan of brown either.  Have to decide on my color.
> Gary



Me either, also the white crew socks aren't my style.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Me either, also the white crew socks aren't my style.
> Chris



Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, how did I ever miss them.    
Gary


----------

